# My Latest Black Litter.



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been working on these blacks for a few generations now and I just wanted to share my progress. 
I know the type is pretty crappy but I have been working on color only with these guys. I have other lines that I am working for type with so I will cross them at some point. This guy is the only keeper from my latest litter. I would love opinions on his color.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a pretty darn good black; the ears are really great, and the toes are good too, especially if you've only been doing this for a few generations.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awwwww cute! xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

very awesome... and not an extreme! Amazing!


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

moustress said:


> That is a pretty darn good black; the ears are really great, and the toes are good too, especially if you've only been doing this for a few generations.


Thank you Moustress. I have been very picky over choosing the keepers from my litters, I am only keeping the absolute darkest black and chocolate. I have gotten two very dark and pretty chocolate does from these lines to. Yes this is 3rd generation of trying for black.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

nuedaimice said:


> very awesome... and not an extreme! Amazing!


Thank you Allison, your correct there are no extreme (to my knowledge) in the lines. I know the offspring I have been getting are not cause they are cursed with tan hairs.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The toes seem pink on the front foot in the first picture but in the second picture (opposite foot, I believe) they look colored.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing you need to work on, is getting those nails black now! 
Try some high gloss nail polish, that'll do the trick. :roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Black permanent marker would work too! LOL

Seriously though, that ia a fabulous black!! Just shows what good, focused breeding can do!! How does the vent look?

W xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL If you paint his nails, then he can go to a fashion show instead of a mouse show! LOL

-C'mon and WORK, turn to the left, WORK, and turn to the right!-


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> The only thing you need to work on, is getting those nails black now!
> Try some high gloss nail polish, that'll do the trick. :roll:


*laughs* the nails are not actually as bad in person. I think my camera is going on me. I wish I could get better pix but it may have to wait till I can afford a new camera.

LMAO! If I am gonna go throughthe trouble of using high gloss nail polish then by golly I am going with the brightest fuisha EVER! Day Glo Bay-bee, no hunters will be mistaking my mice for deer this fall!!!


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Black permanent marker would work too! LOL
> 
> Seriously though, that ia a fabulous black!! Just shows what good, focused breeding can do!! How does the vent look?
> 
> W xx


*face palm* I forgot to do that BEFORE I took those pictures!

Right now, it is near perfect black, the tan hairs do not seem to start comming in untill close to three motnhs old. I am bummed by the tan hairs but I am proud of myself all the same!


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

nuedaimice said:


> LOL If you paint his nails, then he can go to a fashion show instead of a mouse show! LOL
> 
> -C'mon and WORK, turn to the left, WORK, and turn to the right!-


Im painting them Fuisha and gonna get some matching manic panic hair dye and giving them a bold stripe from nose to tail!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

MarlaAlVutha said:


> Im painting them Fuisha and gonna get some matching manic panic hair dye and giving them a bold stripe from nose to tail!


LOL that's funny! Where did you get your starting stock?


----------

